# sempre di Alberto/ancora di Alberto



## GabrielH

Ciao a tutti,
"sempre" ha l'accezione di "ancora" come vedo sul mio dizionario, però, si direbbe "ancora" in una frase come "stai parlando di Alberto? Sì, sempre di Alberto."?

Faccio questa domanda per avere una conferma dato che non direi "ancora" al posto di "sempre"in quella frase o in altre del genere. L'ho imparato così ascoltando parlare i miei amici italiani ma a volte ho dei dubbi al riguardo soprattutto per via dell'accezione di "ancora" presente sul dizionario. Vorrei il vostro aiuto per capire meglio la questione.

Grazie!


----------



## green_984

"Sempre" indica una "linea di ripetizioni" continua, con punti temporali di inizio non necessariamente definiti; "ancora" invece, al contrario, indica una "linea di ripetizioni" segmentata, con punti temporali di inizio definiti. Infatti, se ad esempio dico _lo fa ancora_, significa che so quando quella determinata azione è stata compiuta l'ultima volta. Se invece dico _lo fa sempre_, parlo molto in generale...


----------



## Starless74

Ciao, Gabriel
L'uso di "sempre" nel senso di "ancora" è molto comune
e ce lo conferma, fra gli altri, il vocabolario Treccani → *sempre* (*2*.d) :
«Con significato simile a _ancora_, per dire che una cosa continua nello stesso modo, che non è cessata, che non è cambiata da com’era:​_è s. malata la nonna?_; _hai s. lo stesso impiego?_; _non mi saluta_,_ è s. in collera con me_.» ​


----------



## green_984

A volte l'uso dell'uno o dell'altro dipende anche dallo stato emotivo di chi parla. Ad esempio, se si vuole sottolineare che quel determinato comportamento infastidisce da tempo, viene volentieri utilizzato "sempre" invece di "ancora".


----------



## bearded

Starless74 said:


> L'uso di "sempre" nel senso di "ancora" è molto comune
> e ce lo conferma, fra gli altri, il vocabolario Treccani


  
Un altro esempio: (al telefono) _Chi parla? -Scusa, sono sempre io: avevo dimenticato di dirti una cosa.._


----------



## green_984

Magari la prossima volta gli diamo direttamente i link invece di spiegarlo a parole nostre


----------



## lorenzos

GabrielH said:


> "sempre" ha l'accezione di "ancora" come vedo sul mio dizionario, però, si direbbe "ancora" in una frase come "stai parlando di Alberto? Sì, sempre di Alberto."?


No, secondo me non si direbbe.


----------



## GabrielH

lorenzos said:


> No, secondo me non si direbbe.





green_984 said:


> Magari la prossima volta gli diamo direttamente i link invece di spiegarlo a parole nostre


Ma no, perché? Trovo meglio quando facciamo le discussioni qua con gli esempi fatti da voi.


Starless74 said:


> L'uso di "sempre" nel senso di "ancora" è molto comune
> e ce lo conferma, fra gli altri, il vocabolario Treccani → *sempre* (*2*.d) :


Ciao, Starless,
sì, vero anche su Lo Zingarelli ci sono frasi simili a queste.


bearded said:


> Un altro esempio: (al telefono) _Chi parla? -Scusa, sono sempre io: avevo dimenticato di dirti una cosa.._


Allora da tutto quello che ho letto da voi, "sempre" anche se può avere l'accezione di "ancora" non è sostituito da "ancora" stesso e si dice "sempre".
È interessante questa cosa dato che in spagnolo e in portoghese, "sempre" non ha questo significato.


E quindi si dice anche "non ti preoccupare se sei arrivato in ritardo, sei _sempre_ in tempo per unirti a noi a tavola"


----------



## green_984

GabrielH said:


> Ma no, perché? Trovo meglio quando facciamo le discussioni qua con gli esempi fatti da voi.


Se avessi inteso seriamente, poco prima non avrei spiegato a parole mie


----------



## Starless74

GabrielH said:


> E quindi si dice anche "non ti preoccupare se sei arrivato in ritardo, sei _sempre_ in tempo per unirti a noi a tavola"


Al link che ho messo in #3 trovi tutti i significati spiegati bene (questo è un'altro ancora, andremmo fuori tema ).


----------



## green_984

Propongo un esempio interessante: _Ancora tu! Sei sempre lo stesso..._


----------



## lorenzos

GabrielH said:


> "non ti preoccupare se sei arrivato in ritardo, sei _sempre_ in tempo per unirti a noi a tavola"


Questa frase, per come la interpreto, non ha lo stesso significato di 
-_ Non ti preoccupare se sei arrivato in ritardo, sei ancora in tempo per fare l'esame._
Qui mi sembra voglia dire: 
- _Non ti preoccupare se sei arrivato in ritardo, per te  c'è sempre un posto a tavola con noi. _
Dipende dalla frase, alcune volte le due parole sono intercambiabili altre volte no.
- _Chi parla? -Scusa, sono sempre/ancora io: avevo dimenticato di dirti una cosa.
- Stanno parlando del coronavirus. - Ancora? (_non puoi usare _sempre)
- Scusami se ti ho offeso, sei sempre/ancora arrabbiato?
- Quel collega ha un caratteraccio, è sempre arrabbiato.
- Ricordo sempre/ancora la prima volta che l'ho vista. 
- Ricorderò sempre la prima volta che l'ho vista._


----------



## green_984

Tra_ sono ancora io _e _sono sempre io _personalmente individuo la seguente sfumatura: "ancora" conferisce più coscienza, consapevolezza alla ripetizione dell'azione; "sempre" invece dà un po' per scontata la disponibilità della persona alla quale ci si sta rivolgendo.


----------



## GabrielH

lorenzos said:


> Dipende dalla frase, alcune volte le due parole sono intercambiabili altre volte no.
> - _Chi parla? -Scusa, sono sempre/ancora io: avevo dimenticato di dirti una cosa.
> - Stanno parlando del coronavirus. - Ancora? (_non puoi usare _sempre)
> - Scusami se ti ho offeso, sei sempre/ancora arrabbiato?
> - Quel collega ha un caratteraccio, è sempre arrabbiato.
> - Ricordo sempre/ancora la prima volta che l'ho vista.
> - Ricorderò sempre la prima volta che l'ho vista._


Era proprio questa cosa che volevo sapere. Gli altri utenti pure mi hanno spiegato la questione ma non aveva ancora colto che sono parole interscambiabili a volte.


bearded said:


> Un altro esempio: (al telefono) _Chi parla? -Scusa, sono sempre io: avevo dimenticato di dirti una cosa.._


@bearded, pure tu in questo caso diresti "Scusa, sono ancora io? _avevo dimenticato di dirti una cosa.."?._


green_984 said:


> Tra_ sono ancora io _e _sono sempre io _personalmente individuo la seguente sfumatura: "ancora" conferisce più coscienza, consapevolezza alla ripetizione dell'azione; "sempre" invece dà un po' per scontata la disponibilità della persona alla quale ci si sta rivolgendo.


Ci farò caso nelle prossime volte.


----------



## green_984

GabrielH said:


> Ci farò caso nelle prossime volte.


Sì, è un dettaglio da tenere in considerazione in particolare se non si vuol apparire scostumati. Nel caso ad esempio telefoni per la terza volta consecutiva una persona con la quale non hai molta confidenza, se dici _scusami, sono sempre io_, chi ti ascolta potrebbe pensare _ma questo crede che io sto sempre a sua disposizione? _Sono dettagli importanti, da tener seriamente presenti. Se invece dici _scusami, sono ancora io_, chi ti ascolta pensa _sì, è vero, ha rotto le scatole un'altra volta, però sa che sta eccedendo e quindi lo perdono._ Con un "ancora" invece di "sempre" potresti salvarti


----------



## bearded

GabrielH said:


> @bearded, pure tu in questo caso diresti "Scusa, sono ancora io? _avevo dimenticato di dirti una cosa.."?._


Sì, in questo caso potrei dire indifferentemente 'sempre' oppure 'ancora'.  Se devo proprio trovare una leggerissima differenza, secondo me con ''sempre'' mi scuso un po'  più intensamente o umilmente (come se dicessi ''sono quello che ti disturba sempre'', dunque ammetto di essere il costante disturbatore), mentre 'ancora' significa solo 'di nuovo' riferendomi alla telefonata di prima. Però queste sono sfumature che avverto io: non pretendo che tutti le 'sentano' allo stesso modo.


----------



## green_984

bearded said:


> Però queste sono sfumature che avverto io: *non pretendo che tutti le 'sentano' allo stesso modo*.


Infatti. Molto umilmente...


----------



## GabrielH

bearded said:


> Se devo proprio trovare una leggerissima differenza, secondo me con ''sempre'' mi scuso un po' più intensamente o umilmente (come se dicessi ''sono quello che ti disturba sempre'', dunque ammetto di essere il costante disturbatore), mentre 'ancora' significa solo 'di nuovo' riferendomi alla telefonata di prima.





green_984 said:


> Sì, è un dettaglio da tenere in considerazione in particolare se non si vuol apparire scostumati. Nel caso ad esempio telefoni per la terza volta consecutiva una persona con la quale non hai molta confidenza, se dici _scusami, sono sempre io_, chi ti ascolta potrebbe pensare _ma questo crede che io sto sempre a sua disposizione? _Sono dettagli importanti, da tener seriamente presenti. Se invece dici _scusami, sono ancora io_, chi ti ascolta pensa _sì, è vero, ha rotto le scatole un'altra volta, però sa che sta eccedendo e quindi lo perdono._ Con un "ancora" invece di "sempre" potresti salvarti


Vero!  

Adesso capisco la questione ancora meglio.
Vi ringrazio tutti quanti!


----------

